# I am trying



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

I'm confused 🤔


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Sunny43 said:


> I just got my 2018 chev cruise had it 3 weeks piston melted in the motor,put in a new motor,senior mechanics at gm looked at everything connecting to the motor and 100 percent everything is as it should be,now it will only run 3 minutes tops n dies?for 3 weeks top mechanics examined this car and OnStar is disabled, nobody can figure it out,gm mechanics said they have put motors in identical car 100 times,they put new computer,n no code are coming back and still can't keep running


Welcome Aboard!

You are trying to what?

Do you have any of the documentation from the dealer you can post here?

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

yup these cars blow lol same thing happened to me around 30k


----------

